# Limted Experianced Dogs And Handler



## NITRO-RIDER (Jan 26, 2007)

I've Got 2 Beagles, Both Females. The Older One Is About 4yrs Old, Younger One Is 1 1/2 Yr Old. The Younger One Is From Good Blood Lines With Many Championships. I Also Had A Couple Of Other Dogs Few The Past Few Yrs, But They Either Ran Off, Or Someone Took Them. I've Had These 2 Out Many Times This Year And Last Summer. Had Both Of Them Trained In Starting Pen, Beginning Of This Past Spring. They Don't Have Any Problems Finding The Rabbits, Or At Least Getting Close Enough To Smell Them, But They Don't Seem To Be Able To Track Them Well, Even If They've Jumped Them, They Can't Seem To Keep On The Track. I'm Starting To Give Up Hope On Ever Getting To Take Any Rabbits Home. I Don't Know Many Places To Take Them. I've Had Them To Deer Crk, Alum, And Delaware. Most Places They Run Across The Scent, But Don't Jump Or Trail Any, Least Far As I Can Tell. Anybody Want To Help Out, With Advice Or
Meeting Up With Experianced Dogs?


----------



## crappies4ever (May 21, 2005)

be very patient and hunt them as often as u can. 4 yrs. a dog should be calming down but 1.5yrs. no way not yet. i bet they just get so excited when they get the scent in their nose they go way too fast don' they? dogs will learn to slow down on their own and learn a lot i have a 2.5yr old female that just learned how to hunt this year very agrivating but fun to watch. i also have a 4.5 yr old female and she is totally different not high strung at all and is very patient. just got them to finally hunt together. when the snow clears off a bit pm me and we'll go out sometime. my dogs don't do well in the snow.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Are you giving the dogs time to work on the track and sort things out. All too often individuals pull the dog off the track too soon. Most beagles are owner oriented and will follow you if you move off until such time as they figure out what they are doing. If you jump a rabbit, just stay in the area and the dogs will possibly check on you and continue to work around. If you have snow, follow up on the tracks while encouraging the dog. 
Some beagles start and trail with little help while others need more time and some assistance. Give them a chance and don't be in a hurry.


----------



## NITRO-RIDER (Jan 26, 2007)

I Might Have Move Away And Pulled Them Off Sometimes, But I've Also Just Stayed Put For As Much As An Hour, Like Last Weekend, I Came Upon Some Tracks And Called Them Over, They Smelled Them, Got Exited And Started
Sounding Off, Adn Went In A Differant Direction Than What I Could See The Tracks Going In, Frustrating. The Younger One Does Keep Coming Back To Me Fairly Often, But The Older One Would Be In The Next County If I Did'nt Call Her Evry Now And Then, But She Is Constantly Nose To The Ground And Searching, The Younger One Does'nt Seem To Be As Interested As Much, She Also Does'nt Sound Off Very Often Unless She See's The Rabbit Or Picks Up A Very Strong Scent, When She Sounds Off, I Know There Is Usually One Close By, But Still Does'nt Do Much Good


----------



## NITRO-RIDER (Jan 26, 2007)

Oh, And Thanxs Guys, Sounds Good Crappie4ever


----------



## crappies4ever (May 21, 2005)

sounds like u r giving them a good chance but there is no reason to wait for an hour if they can't figure it out in 15 mins. move on and get another one going and my two cents don't ever pull them off a track unless u go over there and leash them up. it sounds like they know what they're looking for so that is always a positive. and like i said the snow will make it rough for them to track they get their noses full of snow.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Like crappies4ever said,,,,,,,,,"don't ever pull them off a track unless u go over there and leash them up". Also, let that female run. Quit calling her in cause as long as she can hear your voice she can keep track of you and she will continue to hunt around and not come in. She will eventually check back if she doesn't hear your voice and above all, don't punish her when she does return, show her some affection and praise. Remember that beagles with perfect hearing are known to go totally deaf when they are doing something that interesrs them, That is why some people call them BLOCKHEADS.  
Just stick with the training right through Winter and into the start of Spring and you should succeed.


----------



## NITRO-RIDER (Jan 26, 2007)

Good Advice, Shortdrift, But What If I Belive That She Has Taken Out After A Deer. Usually On What I Believe To Be A Bunny, She Won't Go Far And She Moves Back And Forth A Lot, But A Few Times She Has Just Taken Off Like A Shot Going Mostly In A Straight Direction, I Think It's A Deer She's After, Cause She Just Takes Off Mostly At A Full Run


----------



## buckeybold (Jan 14, 2007)

My first question would be what are the bloodlines?You are describing some of the beagles that are being promoted heavily and sold in the states that are bred to run snowshoe hare in the north.Champions in the pedigree should only impress depending on what format they are trialed in.This might be tough for you but it sounds like if you don't like what you have and I sure would not...you are going to have to cull and start over again.By cull I dont just mean shoot but give away or take to the pound.I speak from experiance,30+ beagles in the last 5 years,what you have right now is what you get.If the hound wont hunt hard now it never will,if it cant run a track without blowing up it never will....those are 2 things that cant be taught,they are genetic.


----------



## Danshady (Dec 14, 2006)

hmmmm, seems like i heard this story before,  is that you Bill?


----------



## NITRO-RIDER (Jan 26, 2007)

Hey Dan, Yea, It's Me


----------



## NITRO-RIDER (Jan 26, 2007)

Thx For The Input Buckeyebold, I'm Not Exactly Sure What U Mean, I Would Have To Hunt Up The Paperwork On The Younger Dog, I Got Her From A Guy Near Coshocton Who Who Does Breed His Dogs To Sell, But He Says He Runs And Competes His Dogs Locally And Surrounding States, As For The Older Dog, She Ws Just Given To Me 1 1/2 Yrs Ago, Someone Found Her Along The Road So I Took Her In, Maybe Someone Culled Her, Lol, I Myself May Be The One Causing Their Inability To Progress Due To My Inexperiance, That's Why I'm Seeking Advice From People That Know How To Get What They Need From Their Dogs, That's Why I'd Like To Get Out With Someone Who Has Good Dogs That Can Do What They Are Supposed To Do, Leaving My Dogs And Gun At Home If I Need To. I Would Also Start Over With A New Dog If That's What It Would Take, I Could'nt Get Rid Of The 2 I Have Now, But Hey, What Is 1 More Dog


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

I have a question, I have two young males who will run a rabbit but also will track other animals , like deer ans squirells, How do I break them of this ???
Im new to all this and need some help.
Also after seasons over are you still allowed to run your dogs after Rabbits??



Thanks: 
RiverWader


----------



## buckeybold (Jan 14, 2007)

Sorry Nitro but after reading your post again I dont think your dogs will ever be able to trail a rabbit if they cant now.Unfortunately this is not unusual these days with breeders breeding them for specific field trials.Sounds like your older female could have been someones cull.River wader the best thing you can do is buy an electric training collar but if your budget does not allow it you can train them by punishing by hand,this is very involved and you have to know each of your dogs very well,their like kids and respond differantely to discipline.They must be physically disciplined but it varies from a slap with a branch and twisting thier ear to a good old fashioned beating .There are guys that will break them for you which is what I had to resort to and it worked but I could not have done what that guy did....pretty brutal.Also the absolute best thing for a young dog is to find a place with rabbits and let them run rabbits...no shooting,just running...A young dog should be run at least twice a week preferably more.Yes you can run them all year except on some State Wildlife Areas.A good site for both of you would be www.rabbithuntingonline.com good luck


----------



## NITRO-RIDER (Jan 26, 2007)

Ok Buckeye, Everybody Has Their Own Opinions On A Lot Of Different Subjects, I'm Sure Rabbit Dogs And Training Are No Different, Going On Yours, Where Would You Suggest Getting Another Dog If I Decided To Start Over With A New One


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

I'm not so sure I would take this fellas advise as he suggested beating your dogs. I do realize there are disciplinary actions that must take place when you are training a dog for anything but I really can't think of a single instance where a dog would need to be beaten to be trained to run a rabbit. Never mind it is illegal to beat your dog for any reason let alone post it on a public forum. If your dog is so bad that you need to beat it then just get rid of it and for that matter you probably shouldn't own another dog.


Riverwader...I once heard a story from an old man about beagles running deer. I have never tried it but it makes sense. You ever notice how you can put on some cologne and after a bit you can't smell it yet it's still there. Try putting some deer scent on your beagles nose and after a bit he shouldn't be able to smell it and should walk right over a deer trail.


----------



## buckeybold (Jan 14, 2007)

LOL  ,alrighty then.Thought I found a good forum but this is the first time I have been threatened.I will see you all in the field or on the lake......Later.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

First off, when did I threaten you? Second off, you suggested that someone beat there dog. Where in the process of training a dog to do any thing is it neccesary to beat it. You said your self that dogs are like children and respond differently to disipline. How often do you beat your kids? On top of all that when your called on it, your next post you type "lol". I guess not only is it okay to beat your dog but it's funny as well. You just keep beating your dog and then keep posting it on a public forum for all to see.


----------



## ohiogary (Dec 14, 2006)

I have had beagles for quite a bit of my life, I have two right now, in the process of another. I dont think beating is the answer, although the thought does cross the mind, when you have a beagle that has taken off on a deer trail and finally returns a few days later. Seems like the dogs I have seen is if there not trained properly from the beginning good luck , the bad habits are hard to break. When you do have one that perfers deer hunting, you have got a problem. You dont want to run another beagle with that dog with the fear it will pick up on chasing deers. I think if you have plenty of time to spend and train a beagle then a puppy is perfect. If not and you want to rabbit hunt, buy a older dog from a trainer and breeder, before purchase , have the seller take you out in the field and see what the dog is all about, to assure you are getting what you want. Although not cheap, a good dog can run anywheres from 250.00-1000.00 but its a much more enjoyable hunt. just my opinion.
Gary


----------



## NITRO-RIDER (Jan 26, 2007)

Hmm, While I Would Never Beat My Dogs, Buskeybold Does Seem To Be An Experianced Beagler, I Do Know All Dogs Need Disciplin, I Have Shock Collars And Learned My Lesson Never To Take My Dogs Out Without Them, After Chasing After My Older Female Last Year For About 2 Hrs When She Let Out After A Deer, When I Finally Got Her Back Almost To The Truck, I Was'nt Paying Attention To Her For A Minute And She Took Off After Another, Another 2-3 Hrs Later, I Saw Parts Of Alum Creek State Park That I'd Never Seen Before, Lol, I Finally Got Her Back In The Truck, She Did Feel The End Of Of My Boot A Few Times, Can't Remember Many Times In My Life When I Was More Mad, I Am Really Considering Starting Over With Another Dog, It May Be A Little While, I Do Like The Idea Of Getting One Already Trained And Tracking Rabbits, Pup Or An Older Dog, I'm Gonna Try To Do It Under The Guidance Of A Seasoned Rabbit Dog And Handler


----------



## ohiogary (Dec 14, 2006)

If you are looking for another beagle you could always check this web site out, they always have beagles in ohio for sale http://www.rabbithuntingonline.com/


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Beagles as a breed are one of the most willing to please dogs going. On this thread I have seen some excellent advice and some horrible. Now can tell you what worked for me. Take the deer runner when there is snow on the ground. If the dog runs a deer ( make absolutely sure it is a deer ) this is where the snow comes in. Get ahead of the dog and straddle the track when it comes a barking along. Snatch the dog up by scruff of neck just like its mother carried it. Tell it NO several times , dog will realize you are unhappy about something. You do not even have to yell just use a stern voice.

A little doggy phsycology here when a dog is snatched off all fours and is suspended in mid air. It realizes it is definitely not in control of the situation anymore. You will have its full undivided attention. The really smart ones only need this once. Average dog maybe two to four times. This cure is not for the lazy types by the way. When picking dog up by scruff of neck do not do it in a rough manner.

Any good owner wants their dog to be a champ in the field. Truth is some beagles have better noses than others. A well trained beagle with a great nose can hunt in just about any condition an do a great job. An average dog will do great when the scenting conditions are optimum. Not so great when an extreme exists , too dry a day , snow ,freezing cold , extremely windy just to name a few examples.

The best way to assess your dogs at present is to hunt with an seasoned beagler with a good dog. Let him know you would like his opinion at the end of the day. Ask for the truth good or bad , you are not looking for manners, just an honest grading of your dogs capabilities.


----------



## buckeybold (Jan 14, 2007)

Gently pick him up by the scruff of his neck and say "naughty,naughty".LOL What if there is no snow to "straddle" the track?


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Sorry Bucky I did not realize you were the last word when it comes to training dogs. I have well over 35 years of hunting with beagles and somehow I managed to learn something. If you chose not to believe me fine.

If you think brutal training is the answer let me ask you a question. If you had a hunting friend that kicked your butt everytime you went hunting with him ? Would you enjoy it and how often would you want to go with him ? I have seen a lot of good dogs ruined by heavy handed owners. Yelling and screaming at the dog and when he finally does come the owner beats him. Sorry Charley I know better.

In our circle of hunting friends if you abused your dog you were invited to leave and never asked back. By the way among my friends I am the one they come to when they want beagle advice. Since they seen my dogs hunt they wanted something like what I had.


----------



## buckeybold (Jan 14, 2007)

I am not the last word.....and I do not abuse my dogs.I do not kick and hit my hounds everytime we go out.I will tell you when I strike a hound.(1)After 3 stern warnings for barking in the kennel.(the warnings involve eye contact and my finger pointed out with a loud "NO")The striking is a symbolic swat with a twig or rolled up paper.This has been very effective for me but takes patience,consistancy and time.None of my beagles bark in the kennel and NONE of them cower and run scared when they see me coming.(2)For running off game.Correction starts with the NO command which they have learned before they go out in the field.If they continue to run off game they get symbolic swats.If they still continue to run off game(deer,fox,cat)they get what I referred to earlier as a "beating".This is the only time they have encountered this consequence...it usually only takes one time of repeated swats with a twig accompanied with repeated NO's.I laugh because the picking up and scolding would not have worked for my male dog,RedBull.He has been carefully bred to hunt extremely hard and trail without giving up and needed something significant to break through to him and teach him that deer are to be avoided.I am not calling you a liar for the way you train your beagles but that would not work on mine.I respect that you have owned beagles for way longer than I have and share your pride in others commenting in how well behaved my dogs are.


----------

